# New Poljot



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Seems like today is show your new Poljot day!!









My recent aquisition







On one of Roys Buffalo deploys ( still cant say enough what good value these are at Â£9.00 each!! if you havent got one you should do!







)

Poljot Amphibian Alarm 10 ATM WR screw down crowns 42mm size...I love it









Jason


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Red seconds hand............uuuuuuuuummmm.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Jason,

Nice looking watch, one of Poljot's better looking watches, looking good on Roy's strap. I have the similar looking Aviator alarm and that's a favourite on mine.

MIKE..


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Nice watch Jason very legible dial love the red second hand.

Cheers Mal


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> Red seconds hand............uuuuuuuuummmm.


 Mmmmmmm







.

That's my fix for today. Thanks Jason







.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice watch, Jason.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Nice watch, Jason


Now now....Dont sulk







I think were mutualy satisfied arnt we?









(Stop it Stan........







)

Jason


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I think were mutualy satisfied arnt we?


 Is there anything you can't get off the internet?









MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Jayse,

I need a "snog" smilie for red seconds hands.









I might be a bit odd, like you didn't already know.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

We are all odd Stan







Thats what makes this life bareable









Mind you rejoice in the fact that there are some much odder than us










http://www.ibiblio.org/jmaynard/TRONcostume/

Jason


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't insult people very often but this bloke is a complete dick.

I love the look of pride on his face.
















A pillock:-


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

That's a very cool Alarm Watch Jason.

I like it better than the one I've just landed









So, what kind of watch do you think would go with this model's outfit?

A Casio with GPS?

Cheers,

Alexus


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MIKE said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I think were mutualy satisfied arnt we?
> ...












Good one Mike







.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

He's definitly a bit over the edge.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

" ......a cross between a Linux and a SF con."

Err. Roy














......


----------

